# I finally have you figured out.



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, egy kevésbé ismert amerikai könyvet olvasgatok. 
Hogy fordítanátok a fenti mondatot? 
Nem értem. Nem tudom, hogy lényegében azt jelenti "have figured you out" csak helytelenül, de a köznyelvben a személyes névmást illetlen helyre teszik, mint mi a kérdő -e szócskát vagy "to have sb figured out" szókapcsolatról van szó, amit nem értek. Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem itt a szövegösszefüggés lehet, hogy fontos, de első ránézésre én olyasmit sejtek mögötte, hogy "megértettelek" ("már értelek!"). Azaz, hogy a) milyen vagy (vagy mit miért mondasz) vagy b) mire "pályázol", az adott szituációban, általában vagy hosszabb távon. 

A forma szerintem talán nem helytelen (bár a "finally" nem itt lenne brit angolban), annak ellenére, hogy a szótárban úgy található, ahogy írtad és a Present Perfect-es alak elvileg az lenne, hogy "I have (finally) figured you out". 
Nem kérdő szórendről van szó, mert ott az alany és az ige cserél helyet, itt pedig a tárgy jött előre, szóval nyelvtanilag nem tudom megmagyarázni. Lehet, hogy ez csak egy működő fordulat, ami ellentmond a szokásos nyelvtani szabályoknak. Lehet, hogy az English Only-ban érdemes lenne rákérdezni.


----------



## franknagy

Na végre megértettek.


----------



## Encolpius

a figure out ige megértésével nem volt bajom, persze az angollal ellentétben, a magyarban pl. kibogozni, megfejteni igék után nem lehet a tárgy személy (kibogoztalak - amúgy miért ne lehetne), én úgy oldanám meg, hogy odatennék egy ártatlan semleges tárgyat "figure somebody out" kibogozni valaki titkát, rájönni a titkára. 
vagyis nem a figure out ige have-vel képzett műveltető alakjáról van szó, hanem egy működő fordulatról - én is ezt gondoltam - nagyon fura szórend, megkérdezem az amerikaiakat. Bár mivel Pittsburghben játszódik, lehet, hogy a német hatására használnak németre emlékeztető szórendet...


----------



## Olivier0

Szerintem valami nyelvtanilag különleges kifejezés ez a "have you figured", mert pl. Google-ban sok a "I have you figured right" és jóformán nincs "I have figured you right". Ezt az angol fórumrészen lehetne megkérdezni.
-- Olivier


----------

